# Problem with The 7th Guest



## computconfus07 (Jun 29, 2006)

*I recently purchased an old game that I use to play when I was young, called The 7th Guest. Knowing that it was an old game and failing to load it to windows XP, I hooked up my old computer with windows 98 and managed to get it loaded. Only problem is that when I get to the starting screen on the game board that says ( load, start, quit, etc...), I have no mouse and cannot use my arrow keys. Any ideas of what is going on? *


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You need a mouse


----------



## computconfus07 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a mouse lol. But it does not show up for me to click anything.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ohhhhhh 

well it's been so long since I played that... but I do know that it works in XP, with compatibility.

As for the problem, it could be crashing out. Have you looked for patches?


----------



## computconfus07 (Jun 29, 2006)

No. I'll try that. Thanks.


----------

